# deprofundis purchased a interresting 1967 german LP messe de Tournai\Philip de Vitry



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

First generation LP format Philip de Vitry and Messe de Tournai woaw, im blowen away, analogue is sexy, what else can isays, i could ain't resit.


:tiphat:


----------

